# DNG Recover Edges



## dragnil (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi, I hope this is the right place to ask for help with a problem which isn't a show stopper but niggles me into wanting to know the answer.

For years my standard workflow has been to convert NEFs to DNG, archive the NEFs and drop the DNGs onto Thomas Knoll's 2005 vintage Recover Edges icon on my desktop. Lightroom then does pretty much all I want.

Recently I bought an Olympus E-1 Mk 2 and the DNG Converter (v9.8) works well to produce the right files. However, when I drop these (Olympus origin) DNGs onto the icon nothing happens at all.

I installed the Lightroom DNG plug in and that does indeed recover edge pixels but (forgive me for being picky) I don't want the complication of a second copy of the file. 

Is there a later version of the standalone Recover Edges programme anywhere? Or is there the option of the plugin modifying the DNG rather than creating a copy?

Thanks for any help available.

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2017)

The LR plug-in is the only current way I know of. How many extra pixels are you gaining, for all that hassle?


----------



## dragnil (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, Victoria, that's why I said it's not a show stopper, Most of me is saying, "So, what?" but the other bit is curious... why should it work in the plugin and not in the standalone and what is it about Olympus files that is different?
I've yet to recover an image by those very few pixels but it's become a habit if you know what I mean. So if there's no other easy solution I'll forget it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 21, 2017)

well I have learnt something else to worry about now --- edge recovery ?? 
I know nothing ( yeah ok; you didn't have to agree ) about this _edge recovery_; but wouldn't a slight crop do the same thing? (???)

Another question: why are you converting to dng (I do that) and then archive the original raw file ?
Just interesting to know how and why others do things


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2017)

Once upon a time Ian, it was used to recover pixels from in-camera crops, but then they built that into Lightroom for more recent cameras. There are also a few extra pixels around the edge of the raw files that the in-camera JPEGs and any raw converters ignore (usually because the content can't be calculated accurately), and some people like to pull that back.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 21, 2017)

Once upon a time Ian ....  I could do with a better bed time story than that hahaha
Thanks Victoria; at least I have learnt a couple of things today


----------

